# Achat Iphone XR



## formoulain (15 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour

J'envisage d'acheter un IPhone Xr à ma femme. Je précise que je lui achète un Iphone parce qu'elle aura une Iwatch à Noel. Ce n'était donc pas forcément ce que je voulais acheter au début, un android ne l'aurait pas gênée .   Concernant son utilisation , ma femme n'utilise que très peu les performances d'un tel. Elle visionne essentiellement des vidéos , consulte les réseaux sociaux et prend des photos de temps en temps.  Du coup, J'envisage de lui prendre un XR. Il n'est pas 5G mais je pense que selon son utilisation et le déploiement de la 5G , elle peut largement s'en passer pour 2-3 ans.

je ne connais pas les maj de Apple mais est ce que ce téléphone va encore tenir quelques années (2-3 ans)  avec les MAj ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir l'iPhone XR est un très bon modèle


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Novembre 2020)

A voir aussi si la taille lui conviendra


----------



## Romaindu34 (15 Novembre 2020)

Niveau mise à jour, tu n’as pas à te faire de soucis avant un bon moment.


----------



## formoulain (16 Novembre 2020)

oui la taille lui conviendra . Elle a deja un grand écran et comme elle regarde souvnt les vidéos , je pense que c'est justement la bonne taille


----------

